# What would happen if the Muslim Brotherhood Came into Power?



## Horus

Just wondering what would happen if they did come into power - and what are the chances 

It's a bit worrying - Presidential Elections are next year as well and I will be there.

What would it mean to foreigners if they came into power - and what type of support do they get

I can't see myself converting unless I meet some REALLY super hot Egyptian bird like Mai Salem  then I would have to I suppose 

Worrying, anyone have any insight?


----------



## MaidenScotland

No one knows.. politicians are the same the world over, they never keep their election promises.


----------



## NZCowboy

I would be more concerned about *how* they would come to power. As you can see by the elections there is little chance of them ever being voted in, so that only leaves one option ....


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> I would be more concerned about *how* they would come to power. As you can see by the elections there is little chance of them ever being voted in, so that only leaves one option ....




A very good reply... scary but true


----------



## ASAMY

Muslim brotherhood can not come into power in the presidential elections because no one of the members could be legally elected with the current constitution

In case they come to power (which is impossible), I don't think that will do any harm to foreigners for some reasons

First, Muslims are not supposed to harm foreigners in their countries and they should be kept safe in their countries.
Second, If we are not going to look at the religious point of view, harming foreigners will be disastrous to the tourism sector
Third, if you look at Gaza (which is ruled by a Muslim brotherhood government), did you hear anything to do with foreigners?

the only problem is: If Muslim brotherhood manages to take power one day would they keep their promises or "as Maiden Scotland say" they will be like any other politicians??


----------



## DeadGuy

ASAMY said:


> Muslim brotherhood can not come into power in the presidential elections because no one of the members could be legally elected with the current constitution
> 
> In case they come to power (which is impossible), I don't think that will do any harm to foreigners for some reasons
> 
> *First, Muslims are not supposed to harm foreigners in their countries and they should be kept safe in their countries.*
> Second, If we are not going to look at the religious point of view, harming foreigners will be disastrous to the tourism sector
> Third, if you look at Gaza (which is ruled by a Muslim brotherhood government), did you hear anything to do with foreigners?
> 
> the only problem is: If Muslim brotherhood manages to take power one day would they keep their promises or "as Maiden Scotland say" they will be like any other politicians??


You’re kidding right?! Who executed the Luxor attacks aiming the FOREIGNERS back in 1997 again?! Do I have to guess?!

Anyway, and regardless of “how” they might come into power, I got only one advice for you people, if they ever did, make sure the first thing you’d ever do is to SECURE yourself a ticket for the first flight heading back home(Or any other country!) If you couldn't do that, just head to your country's embassy (But only if your way to there was SAFE! Or else just sit tight and try to get a ticket out of there!!!).

You sure do NOT wanna take the chances! TRUST ME!

Good luck!


----------



## expatagogo

What DeadGuy said.

They have quite a bit of influence in Alexandria and that alone is unnerving.


----------



## ASAMY

DeadGuy said:


> You’re kidding right?! Who executed the Luxor attacks aiming the FOREIGNERS back in 1997 again?! Do I have to guess?!
> 
> Anyway, and regardless of “how” they might come into power, I got only one advice for you people, if they ever did, make sure the first thing you’d ever do is to SECURE yourself a ticket for the first flight heading back home(Or any other country!) If you couldn't do that, just head to your country's embassy (But only if your way to there was SAFE! Or else just sit tight and try to get a ticket out of there!!!).
> 
> You sure do NOT wanna take the chances! TRUST ME!
> 
> Good luck!


I am not kidding. First of all what happened in 1997 was not done by Muslim brotherhood.

You can check this link
Luxor massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Second, Muslim brotherhood members are normal people in the society and they want the best for the country.

Third, the government is trying to harm their reputation as they know that lots of people like them and the National democratic party members wouldn't have won except through fraud


----------



## aykalam

Can anybody recommend a good book re Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt? I don't mean propaganda but something about their history and political views/program?


----------



## ASAMY

You can check this website
Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website

you can find some books here
http://www.ikhwanweb.com/onlineLibrary.php

hope it would be helpful


----------



## aykalam

ASAMY said:


> You can check this website
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> 
> you can find some books here
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> 
> hope it would be helpful


Thank you, I will check them out


----------



## bat

*bat*



expatagogo said:


> What DeadGuy said.
> 
> They have quite a bit of influence in Alexandria and that alone is unnerving.


as a foreigner here of 25 yrs i see more open hostility now when in the past it was hidden behind a smile.
why do you think there are long queues in the visa section of european and especially the american embassies.


----------



## Horus

I don't know what the Muslim Brotherhood stand for, but I hate extremism in any way. Here in the UK we have the English Defence League and the British National Party who under the guise of being "pro British" have some extreme views of hatred. I can understand they have frustrations but anyone who fills themselves with hate fills themselves and other people with poison.

I am more than happy to integrate into a muslim society and I even like the adhān, and even shut my window when I fry my bacon on a Sunday but I would not want to live there if I am forced change my name, have no rights or walk around in jim jams and grow a beard that collects crumbs (even though I have a funky goatee if you look)


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I don't know what the Muslim Brotherhood stand for, but I hate extremism in any way. Here in the UK we have the English Defence League and the British National Party who under the guise of being "pro British" have some extreme views of hatred. I can understand they have frustrations but anyone who fills themselves with hate fills themselves and other people with poison.
> 
> I am more than happy to integrate into a muslim society and I even like the adhān, and even shut my window when I fry my bacon on a Sunday but I would not want to live there if I am forced change my name, have no rights or walk around in jim jams and grow a beard that collects crumbs (even though I have a funky goatee if you look)




... if the Muslim brotherhood made those conditions rules of the land another rule they would make is you would not be allowed to live here..


----------



## Horus

..well if the muslim brotherhood came into power the tourist industry would be dead.

I can't see people coming to sit around drinking mango juice and being told what they can or can't wear on the beach

Even I caved in after 3.5 weeks and went to McDonalds after eating local food and I tucked into it like a seagull


----------



## SHendra

Horus said:


> ..well if the muslim brotherhood came into power the tourist industry would be dead.
> 
> I can't see people coming to sit around drinking mango juice and being told what they can or can't wear on the beach
> 
> Even I caved in after 3.5 weeks and went to McDonalds after eating local food and I tucked into it like a seagull


In Alex's that's pretty much the case already.. lol. 

I can not go enjoy the beach here! (not that I would it's not clean!) So they bathe fully clothed and sit near on each others laps. The beaches still get the crowds!


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> In Alex's that's pretty much the case already.. lol.
> 
> I can not go enjoy the beach here! (not that I would it's not clean!) So they bathe fully clothed and sit near on each others laps. The beaches still get the crowds!




I used to take my staff to Alex beach for the day... I was the only "white" women on the beach and they would openly bring chairs and make a semi circle round me so they could stare..... I am very pale so burn easily... I wore trousers, teeshirt, shirt, hat sunglasses and sat under a parasol and never went in the water. The toilet attendants always remembered me from year to year lol

It is of course only the women who bathe fully clothed and it is a wonder they don't drown


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> I used to take my staff to Alex beach for the day... I was the only "white" women on the beach and they would openly bring chairs and make a semi circle round me so they could stare..... I am very pale so burn easily... I wore trousers, teeshirt, shirt, hat sunglasses and sat under a parasol and never went in the water. The toilet attendants always remembered me from year to year lol
> 
> It is of course only the women who bathe fully clothed and it is a wonder they don't drown


Yes of course just the women. It's funny how they don't quite realise clothes cling to the body when wet and can still 'show' off the body. 

And as for the men I do not know why some of them insist on white shorts.. I've had a few moments where I was almost shocked at what I saw. Yet no one seams to bat a eyelash! lol

But as you said min a white woman especially foreign walk onto the beach it's all eyes! 

I burn easy too, bit like a lobster!


----------



## MaidenScotland

We had this thread before and I predicted and still predict that if the Muslim brotherhood got in all those lovely villas/apartments that tourist bought would be worthless. Any property is only worth it's resale value and who would want to buy yours? The market would be flooded with people wanting to sell and the only people who would want to buy are Egyptians...


----------



## Horus

SHendra said:


> And as for the men I do not know why some of them insist on white shorts.. I've had a few moments where I was almost shocked at what I saw. Yet no one seams to bat a eyelash! lol


Even I won't wear white shorts that says something 

I opt for metallic gold swim wear instead :eyebrows:


----------



## SHendra

Horus said:


> Even I won't wear white shorts that says something
> 
> I opt for metallic gold swim wear instead :eyebrows:


Careful with that here.. they really like their gold and anything shiny. Bit like a Magpie!


----------



## DeadGuy

ASAMY said:


> I am not kidding. First of all what happened in 1997 was not done by Muslim brotherhood.
> 
> You can check this link
> Luxor massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Second, Muslim brotherhood members are normal people in the society and they want the best for the country.
> 
> Third, the government is trying to harm their reputation as they know that lots of people like them and the National democratic party members wouldn't have won except through fraud


I don’t believe this!!!!! You’re not serious are you?!!

So I had to guess after all!!!!!!

But lemme show you what you’re missing from YOUR own words!

Your original post that I responded to:


ASAMY said:


> First, Muslims are not supposed to harm foreigners in their countries and they should be kept safe in their countries.



And my response was:


DeadGuy said:


> You’re kidding right?! Who executed the Luxor attacks aiming the FOREIGNERS back in 1997 again?! Do I have to guess?!



So, can you see ANY of the words “Brotherhood” or “Group” in your post or mine?!! Yes? No?

It was a GENERAL statement, and that’s what I’ve responded to, so don’t come later and try to make it sound like I never “got” your point!! Oh and the link that you’ve posted to prove me “wrong”?! For me it just made your contradictions even more clear!!

Or lemme guess?! You just forgot to type the word(s)? 

PLEASE read where I’m from? It doesn’t say UK or USA, so please do NOT even try this "It's not what you think I meant" technique with me would you?! That’s not less rude than manipulating facts!!!

Gosh I just love Egyptians! :lol:

But just out of curiosity, how do you define the word "normal" concerning the members of a society?! Or how do you decide on what's "best" for a whole country?!

ANYHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And regardless of how well-connected the 2 gangs are, my advice is still the same, if life in here ever got worse and those hypocrites came into power in here in any "possible" way, just make sure you get the Hell out of here ASAP!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> We had this thread before and I predicted and still predict that if the Muslim brotherhood got in all those lovely villas/apartments that tourist bought would be worthless. Any property is only worth it's resale value and who would want to buy yours? The market would be flooded with people wanting to sell and the only people who would want to buy are Egyptians...


Well, actually no one will wanna "buy" the property......But many will wanna "have it" though........


----------



## ASAMY

DeadGuy said:


> I don’t believe this!!!!! You’re not serious are you?!!
> 
> So I had to guess after all!!!!!!
> 
> But lemme show you what you’re missing from YOUR own words!
> 
> Your original post that I responded to:
> 
> 
> And my response was:
> 
> 
> So, can you see ANY of the words “Brotherhood” or “Group” in your post or mine?!! Yes? No?
> 
> It was a GENERAL statement, and that’s what I’ve responded to, so don’t come later and try to make it sound like I never “got” your point!! Oh and the link that you’ve posted to prove me “wrong”?! For me it just made your contradictions even more clear!!
> 
> Or lemme guess?! You just forgot to type the word(s)?
> 
> PLEASE read where I’m from? It doesn’t say UK or USA, so please do NOT even try this "It's not what you think I meant" technique with me would you?! That’s not less rude than manipulating facts!!!
> 
> Gosh I just love Egyptians! :lol:
> 
> But just out of curiosity, how do you define the word "normal" concerning the members of a society?! Or how do you decide on what's "best" for a whole country?!
> 
> ANYHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And regardless of how well-connected the 2 gangs are, my advice is still the same, if life in here ever got worse and those hypocrites came into power in here in any "possible" way, just make sure you get the Hell out of here ASAP!!!



If some people misrepresent a religion, that does not mean the religion itself is bad.


9 months ago, there was a Christian Militia in Michigan that was plotting a plan to overthrow the government
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/30/us/30militia.html

Do you think this means that Christians are terrorists?

In addition to foreigners, I am sure you know that all terrorist bombings that happened in Egypt caused death to Egyptian Muslims too

Criminals are the same whatever their religion is and wherever they are

It is also a crime to insult people whom you don't know anything about


----------



## DeadGuy

ASAMY said:


> You can check this website
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> 
> you can find some books here
> Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
> 
> hope it would be helpful


Why not Wikipedia on this one too? 

Muslim Brotherhood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ASAMY

DeadGuy said:


> Why not Wikipedia on this one too?
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks for the addition


----------



## DeadGuy

ASAMY said:


> If some people misrepresent a religion, that does not mean the religion itself is bad.
> 
> 
> 9 months ago, there was a Christian Militia in Michigan that was plotting a plan to overthrow the government
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/30/us/30militia.html
> 
> Do you think this means that Christians are terrorists?
> 
> In addition to foreigners, I am sure you know that all terrorist bombings that happened in Egypt caused death to Egyptian Muslims too
> 
> Criminals are the same whatever their religion is and wherever they are
> 
> It is also a crime to insult people whom you don't know anything about



Great!! So it's an "Islam VS Christianity" now?! Since when?! 

What else you're hiding?!

Yes, Muslim Egyptians died too, but who were the main targets?!

And yes, criminals are the same everywhere! I couldn't agree more on that!! And you know what's even worse than a criminal?! A criminal that's thick enough to justify their stupid crimes!!

But when did I "insult" anyone?! Or who are the ones you're saying that I "don't know anything about"?!

Or you just wanted to call me a criminal?! Be grateful that I'm not in the States now cause I'd DEFINITELY sue you for that!

And again -and just out of curiosity- how do you define the word "normal" concerning the members of a society?! Or how do you decide on what's "best" for a whole country?! Or it's not about that anymore now?!


----------



## ASAMY

DeadGuy said:


> Great!! So it's an "Islam VS Christianity" now?! Since when?!
> 
> What else you're hiding?!
> 
> Yes, Muslim Egyptians died too, but who were the main targets?!
> 
> And yes, criminals are the same everywhere! I couldn't agree more on that!! And you know what's even worse than a criminal?! A criminal that's thick enough to justify their stupid crimes!!
> 
> But when did I "insult" anyone?! Or who are the ones you're saying that I "don't know anything about"?!
> 
> Or you just wanted to call me a criminal?! Be grateful that I'm not in the States now cause I'd DEFINITELY sue you for that!
> 
> And again -and just out of curiosity- how do you define the word "normal" concerning the members of a society?! Or how do you decide on what's "best" for a whole country?! Or it's not about that anymore now?!



Did I say anything related to Islam vs Christianity? I just gave you an example of misrepresenting a religion and I am not hiding anything

I am not here to prove a point or something. I think this conversation is getting way out of the main topic


The question was: What would happen if the Muslim Brotherhood Came into Power?

I understood from Horus that he meant what will happen to foreigners in the country

Repeating my Answer, If Muslim brotherhood comes into power (which is impossible to happen with the current constitution), foreigners will not be harmed.

The forum members can read info on Muslims brotherhood's websites or on wikipedia and they can decide whether to stay in Egypt or leave the country when they take power.

thats all


I hope that Maiden Scotland would edit or delete anything inappropriate or useless in my previous posts

thanks to all the members here


----------



## Horus

ASAMY said:


> Repeating my Answer, If Muslim brotherhood comes into power (which is impossible to happen with the current constitution), foreigners will not be harmed.


Harmed, oppressed, asked to change the lifestyle or asked to leave, all of those really

Failing that I just leave back to Europe - however there is another country just a short journey away that would have me


----------



## MaidenScotland

ASAMY said:


> Did I say anything related to Islam vs Christianity? I just gave you an example of misrepresenting a religion and I am not hiding anything
> 
> I am not here to prove a point or something. I think this conversation is getting way out of the main topic
> 
> 
> The question was: What would happen if the Muslim Brotherhood Came into Power?
> 
> I understood from Horus that he meant what will happen to foreigners in the country
> 
> Repeating my Answer, If Muslim brotherhood comes into power (which is impossible to happen with the current constitution), foreigners will not be harmed.
> 
> The forum members can read info on Muslims brotherhood's websites or on wikipedia and they can decide whether to stay in Egypt or leave the country when they take power.
> 
> thats all
> 
> 
> I hope that Maiden Scotland would edit or delete anything inappropriate or useless in my previous posts
> 
> thanks to all the members here




"he question was: What would happen if the Muslim Brotherhood Came into Power?

I understood from Horus that he meant what will happen to foreigners in the country

Repeating my Answer, If Muslim brotherhood comes into power (which is impossible to happen with the current constitution), foreigners will not be harmed.

Yes I understood that is what Horus meant, however for you to say foreigners will not be harmed is really a worthless statement in it's self and I presume you mean non Muslims and not foreigners... I presume you do not represent the Muslim brotherhood?
I personally don't think the Muslim brotherhood as a political party would propose harm to visiting non Muslims but the zealots amongst them might just take it into their heads to sort out the visitors if we didn't leave quickly enough.



Slightly off topic.... For those of you who hold dual nationality and have entered Egypt on an Egyptian passport will not be priority in the event we are evacuated out of the country.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am going to close this thread before it gets out of head... and the truth is No one knows what will happen as we cannot see into the future.. we can only guess.


----------

